# Sailing out of Oriental NC?



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

I have a four day charter coming up in a week out of Oriental North Carolina. I'd appreciate any tips from people familiar with the area.
We prefer wild areas and anchorages, rather than marinas and towns. The charter operator suggested anchoring near the mouth of the North River. 

I'm wondering if it's feasible to make it from Oriental to Cedar Island Wildlife Refuge. If it is, is there any place to get to landfall by tender, or is it all marsh and mangrove? The operator said that the prevailing winds make a sail to Ocracoke a bit challenging and unpleasant. 
A trip to the Outerbanks and Cape Lookout seem to not be feasible in a four day charter.


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)

> I'm wondering if it's feasible to make it from Oriental to Cedar Island Wildlife Refuge. 
yes absolutely. 

> If it is, is there any place to get to landfall by tender,
yes, pretty, empty beaches. 

> The operator said that the prevailing winds make a sail to Ocracoke a bit challenging and unpleasant.
I agree that Ocracoke and back is usually a challenging sail, but definitely doable. 

more details: 

South river, ~8nm from Oriental. Beautiful and quiet (I assume he meant South River, not North River since there is no North River  ). I'd continue in past #5 and anchor wherever you like. You can dinghy ashore at Lukens (eastern shore between #5 and #6) and visit the cival war era graveyard (all that remains of the town of Lukens) or go ashore on the beach and have a bonfire.

West Bay ~23nm from Oriental. huge, mostly desolate, except for the spooky military installation on the west side of the bay. Lots of pretty beaches on the east side for swimming, strolling, etc. the southern portion of the bay is the Cedar Island Wildlife Refuge. 

Bonner bay: ~20nm from Oriental. It's off of the Bay River, desolate and beautiful, no beaches. 

also easily within a day of Oriental: 
- Bellhaven (not on your list but a nice visit and a fun sail) 
- Beaufort (lovely coastal town) 
- Cape Lookout (Simply beautiful, must see) 
- Ocracoke (outer banks, although I do not recommend Ocracoke at this time, they were hit very hard by Hurricane Dorian and are in recovery mode. ) 

If I had 4 days I think Id do: 

day 1: Oriental to Beaufort. (5-6 hrs) anchor Taylor creek, go ashore for dinner. 
day 2: sail to Cape lookout. 2 -3 hrs. Dinghy to shore, hike to lighthouse etc. 
day 3: Heading home towards Oriental, anchor Cedar creek (just off the ICW, near the mouth of Adam's creek) 
day 4: sail into the Neuse, head NE past Oriental and to South River. anchor for lunch and go ashore at the cemetery. sail back to Oriental

or 
day 1 bonner bay 
day 2 west bay (cedar island refuge) 
day 3 south river
day 4 oriental. 

PM me for more info, more options, or any questions. I could meet you in Oriental if you like, you will be chartering right near my house!


----------



## Windrunner (Mar 30, 2018)

Solid recommendations from BristolBob: Especially the trip out to Lookout. Some other considerations for another trip:

-New Bern is about 26 nm from Oriental. It is as interesting as Bellhaven and sometimes an easier sail if there are brisk winds on the sound end of the Neuse.

-Turn Again Bay, just south of the bombing range and east of South River. I have anchored by marker #5 several times. Spectacular sunsets, sunrises, and very spectacular insects in-between. I rowed the old canal, do not have courage enough to try it with the boat. Occasional Marine/Navy airshow.

-River Dunes Marina, a first class marina on lower Broad Creek. Broad Creek is also a very good sheltered anchorage.

Hope that you enjoy the trip.

regards charlie


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Would you share the name of the charter company and your experience with them when your charter is done? Thanks!!!!


----------



## Damon Gannon (Mar 3, 2017)

The Neuse River is a great cruising area. I agree with BristolBob and deisher's recommendations. Plenty to see. If you get to Turnagain Bay or Long Bay, take a dinghy ride through the "Old Canal" that connects them. And the fishing out at Cape Lookout this time of year is phenomenal.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Slayer said:


> Would you share the name of the charter company and your experience with them when your charter is done? Thanks!!!!


The Company is Bow to Stern Boating of Oriental. (Not to be confused with Bow to Stern Charters in Puget Sound).

https://www.bowtosternboating.com/

So far they have had good customer service. Quick response, lots of emailed paperwork. The standard scary releases and contracts, and they have been great over the phone. A guy named Mark, who works for Owner Jim, spent a lot of time answering a long list of my annoying questions.

So far so good.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Pay attention to the weather. Some anchorages in these parts can be very exposed, like in the Cedar Island Wildlife refuge area. I anchored there last weekend but the weather was good. Still, the waves were in the 2 foot range and because the water there is shallow, dink ride to the beach was long. Take bug spray. We have seen lots of dolphins and heard their chatter all night. I am at a slip in Whitaker Creek till November if you need anything.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Slayer said:


> Would you share the name of the charter company and your experience with them when your charter is done? Thanks!!!!


Well I can say that we had a wonderful time and were served very well by Jim, the owner of Bow to Stern Sailing, and Captain Mark, and Paul. They are a small operation with a handful of people, but they do everything sailing related.

In addition to the large charter boats, of various sizes, they have a lot of 420's and Lazers, and they host sailing classs and races for scout groups and college groups. They teach ASA classes. My first mate/friend, who has limited training (all provided by me) was impressed enough by the facilities and the staff, that she intends to take at least an ASA 101 class there.

The boat, Endeavor 32, was in good shape, with full water and fuel tanks, and empty holding tank. It is one of their older boats, chosen by me because of the reasonable price. All essential systems were in good working order. There were only minor things not working, like the alcohol stove, which was replaced with a two burner Coleman stove, with an ample supply of gas canisters. They quickly fixed a couple of minor things that I noticed. All the important systems: standing and running rigging; engine; sails; water; head; and anchor tackle were good. There was extra fuel supplied so we didn't have to stop any where to refuel.

The weather was variable so we had a bit of all kinds of conditions. We had a couple of beautiful sunny days with good wind, one light wind day, and one day when there was a Small Craft Advisory with some heavy weather sailing.
We had a good time and I would certainly return.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

midwesterner said:


> Well I can say that we had a wonderful time and were served very well by Jim, the owner of Bow to Stern Sailing, and Captain Mark, and Paul. They are a small operation with a handful of people, but they do everything sailing related.
> 
> In addition to the large charter boats, of various sizes, they have a lot of 420's and Lazers, and they host sailing classs and races for scout groups and college groups. They teach ASA classes. My first mate/friend, who has limited training (all provided by me) was impressed enough by the facilities and the staff, that she intends to take at least an ASA 101 class there.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear y'all had a good time and awesome to hear that you were able to sail an E32! Best boat on the water IMHO


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

bigdogandy said:


> Glad to hear y'all had a good time and awesome to hear that you were able to sail an E32! Best boat on the water IMHO


I was pretty impressed. We sailed in a Small Craft Advisory in some fairly heavy seas. There was a little while when we were sailing it between 5.5 and 6 knots with only half a jib. It had a reassuring sea motion over the waves.


----------

